# new to site



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello folks just wanted to say hi and let you know a little about me. My wife NIKI and i own and operate the mizfit ranch, a new beginning for starved and abused horses . We are a small ranch in east tn and only take on a few horses a year , since we totally fund all of the operations of the ranch our selfs . We also gentle and train young as well as older horses to be ridden or driven in a buggy, Niki does not have a lot of experience with the horses or rideing yet but is getting a very hard bunch of lessions and a lot of hard work with them since we were married last year. Myself i have raised and trained horses for well over 40 years, i at one 10yr strech ran a rideing stable and training stable, then do to my work and a lot of health issues i backed away from horse for a spell . Then i met niki and the store has been horses ever since, We have 9 of our own personel horses and 7 that are rescues . Our personel horses cover a very wide and sometimes wild range of horses we have qt horse mare , an appt gelding a TWH Mare we have 3 full blooded Mustangs a 1/2 TWH 1/2 Paint gelding a saddlebred gelding andd a twh /standard bred mare. so we get in to all kinds of rideing experiences Niki has 2 wonderful kids a boy 7 and a girl 5 that are mine now as well as hers they are what makes me get up each day and they both love the horses , do to health reason i dont work away from the ranch so niki takes care of that part so i do the training and doctoring of our horses and the rescues as well as i am training 5 of her grannys horse that have been nothing but yard decorations for seceral years they are comeing along just great thank goodness as they were quite a callenge for me to have 5 crazy horses to handle at one time but they are doing the job now adays . thanks for the forum site it has great people with a lot of knowledge on here and i do enjoy reading what you all have to say as im never done learning and trying new things to make training horses better for them and me thanks again hope this infor. helps you all understand me a lil bit better Dave


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!   Nice to meet someone on here that lives pretty close to me


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

Well hello ringgold ga yes just a few miles south of me i go threw there a lot i have family in cave springs and we go down often If you are ever up this way give me a yell coffee always on and most days a horse or two are standing here saddle and ready to ride Dave


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Alrighty then   so does your barn have a website?


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

No not yet we are working one up right now but its not all set up yet but will be shortly after the first of the year


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

cool well whenever you get it up let me know i would liek to see it...Have a good christmas!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi dave and welcome


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

HI *waves and smiles at you*

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!

Lyne


----------

